# BFP today (CD24) wooooop!



## mrscupcake

I'm not sure when I ovulated as my af has been a bit unpredictable bit if I'm going off a 28 day cycle (like was last month) then I'm CD24! Thought I'd do a FRER early as I got a BFP with my DS 6 days early. I'm so excited! EDD would be 9th jan :) I'm just going to be nervous the next few days til I pass the date my AF is due (sun/mon). So pleased though :) Symptoms have been: heightened sense of smell, nausia, exhaustion, dizzyness.


----------



## staceyg

congrats! :D


----------



## TwilightAgain

Huge congrats :baby:


----------



## newaddition

Congrats... my edd is January 8th. AF is due this Sunday. Lots of symptoms so I feel hopeful, got my bfp 9dpo and confirmed it everyday since lol


----------



## China girl

Wonderful news...Congrats!!!:dance::dance:


----------



## Proud_Mommy

Congrats! I really want to test but Im afraid.. Im on CD23.. with DD i didnt get a BFP until 10 days after i missed AF!! Maybe Ill give it a try tomorrow


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats what a blessing!


----------



## Beautywithin

Congratulations xx


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:baby:

V xxx


----------



## mrscupcake

Thank u!! :) and congrats also to newaddition :) xxx


----------



## Scamp

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------

